# Outlook 2007 printing task lists!



## StressedTechie (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a large to do list in Outlook 2007 tasks. I want to print my task list which is easy but I want the actual detail typed up in the body of each task to be printed too!

How on earth do I do this. This has me totally stumped!:4-dontkno:4-dontkno All I can get out is a list of task titles!!:upset:

Any help gratefully recieved
Thanks
S T


----------



## JA419 (Aug 5, 2009)

I am also trying to do this. How can MS make it so difficult!!!:upset::upset:


----------

